# Ah Relief - Poop Patrol



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

My husband and I switch off doing the poop patrol. We are now picking up about a quarter of what they used poop while eating EVO which was a grain-free product. We always thought that was hardly anything. Now it is light as if it's styrofoam. And there's hardly any smell. What a relief! 

Poop cleanup and disposal is almost pleasant. :wink:


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

It is a nice change, isn't it?:smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It still amazes me when I see those big poop bombs around! All our poop for a week goes in one of those scooper/rake pick up things and they aren't that big, and that's for 3 dogs!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

When Louis eats kibble his poop is mushy and so stinky! I hold my breath and still accidentally catch whiffs of it, even after tying the bag into a knot. Then when he eats raw, I can basically have my nose up in it, inhaling it (don't ask ), and can't smell a thing!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

We don't even bother picking up poo anymore. It's so small and practically disenigrates in a day! But I do have a rather large yard, so that helps!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> We don't even bother picking up poo anymore. It's so small and practically disenigrates in a day! But I do have a rather large yard, so that helps!


Geez...look at you all bragging over here. :wink:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> Geez...look at you all bragging over here. :wink:


Eeek! Wasn't trying to do that! I just didn't want people thinking I had a yard full of highly concentrated crap or somethin'. Hahaha!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Eeek! Wasn't trying to do that! I just didn't want people thinking I had a yard full of highly concentrated crap or somethin'. Hahaha!


Hahaha...sure...whatever. :tongue:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, alright. Maybe I was bragging a little. But, honestly, the grass (read: weeds) are litterally taller than I am. It's like a jungle out there! And THAT ain't cool.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Weeds are awesome. The house that I'm moving into this weekend has weedscaping. It has a nice sized backyard too, but it's not fenced in. :frown: We'll have to bring the dogs out on a leash to poop...hopefully not steping in any on the way. At least it's raw-fed poo and not mushy kibble poo. :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Yeah, alright. Maybe I was bragging a little. But, honestly, the grass (read: weeds) are litterally taller than I am. It's like a jungle out there! And THAT ain't cool.


We had a jungle til today :biggrin: Had to mow it down as the weeds were getting out of control

Hopefully we'll still be able to lay sod back there this year


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Hopefully we'll still be able to lay sod back there this year


Sod with that many dogs? Good luck with that one. :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> Sod with that many dogs? Good luck with that one. :biggrin:


Yeah, it won't be fun. We're going to have to take them out front til the sod can take hold.

Not doing another winter without some kind of ground cover...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I am always amazed at the huge poo bombs that dogs at work make... they're generally on pedigree or Hills or Iams or some junk like that. Ew, and the stink!

yayyy raw poo!!:biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when we walked the dogs, we'd carry big bags...paper towels and butt wipes....

..now we carry little plastic bags...

life is good.


----------



## m&mluvpugs (Feb 7, 2010)

day 5 of raw - 

Poops = AMAZING 
No tummy upsets
they now go INSANE for their meals... for some reason I thought for sure our 'princess' would turn her nose up... how wrong I was

have to admit, i thought we would never go down this road, as I myself used to turn my nose up at the idea... i just know from all the success stories and positive posts here, that it is the best, especially for our little nugget with major allergies... 

i'll wait a bit more, and i'm hoping i'll have some amazing before and after pics to share

 thank you all


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

INSANE.....good choice of words....bubba dances, he cries..

pugs are INSANE....

i'm glad they are doing well.....

within a month, bubba's teeth were whitening...his coat is brilliantly black and smooth...his eyes don't goop as much....his ears are so much cleaner....his anal glands don't get released on me at night anymore....

all the puggie issues that puggies get...are getting better and better as the months go by and we're only three months into it....

so get ready for some brand new dogs...you're gonna love it!


----------

